
Ask HN: Has the “Who wants to be hired?” thing worked out for anyone? - mtmail
Question for who-is-hiring was asked 6 years ago (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=5808063), HN grew a lot since then. Curious if those posting to get hired have success or if you found suitable candiates in the post?
======
ksaj
No one will admit they fell for any of this. But, yeah, it was then what
Facebook is today. Just smaller and more obviously nauseating.

~~~
cascada
And if I admited that, what would you say?

